# Meet my OTHER pets!!!



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

Meet MY other Pets! Not only am i a Rat lover but i also love dogs, and reptiles, actually i love any kind of animal! LOL
Snooki is the tan/brown Pekinese (female) Shes the baby if the house
Ziggy (male) is By far The best friend i could ever ask for He is the black one with the shirt on posing for the cam, any suggestions 
of what breed/breeds he may be? (I adopted him from a shelter) 
Bandit is the Tri-color pekinese (male) me and him dont see eye to eye hes more of my moms dog! He is also a survivor 
of the dredful parvo virus, less then a year ago.
And lastly is Slinky My striped cali king snake (female)


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

I think Slinky needs more pictures though (I love King snakes, one of my favorite snakes especially the Calis and Grey bandeds, Hopefully in a few years I'll be able to get one)


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

EEEEEEEEEEE omg pekes. I have a pekingese too! Sadly my apartment won't allow dogs so he lives with my parents. Here he is


----------

